# Photoshopped pics of your horses...please share :-)



## themoshi27

I dont understand photo shop...lol


----------



## Islandrea

I just adopted my 17 y/o Standardbred from New Vocations and renamed her 'Belle'. I've ridden and trained for so long, but never had one to call my own. This was taken the day she arrived and became mine. It was a very spontaneous picture. A teacher I worked with who is now retired saw the picture on facebook and liked it so much she did this with it. I don't know where she found the picture of the little girl and bay horse, but it fits so well. Obviously, I made it my avatar. 

She named it, "I Was Born To Love You". 

I know nothing of what she did to create this, though I wish I did.


----------



## BritishReiner

Very nice with little girl in cowgirl hat  i assume it was done on photoshop although I guess we will never know :-D


----------



## Islandrea

Oops! Yes, I do know it was done on Photoshop I just have no concept of what she did or how she did it. I missed that critical detail, hehe.


----------



## BritishReiner

I got the cs5 trial version and have been playing around a bit:

Original:










Photoshopped:











What do you think?


----------



## LoveStory10

How do you do that?? ^^^


----------



## BritishReiner

Original:










Modified:











I know its not very good but I should be able to do better stuff with higher quality images.

Verdict?


----------



## BritishReiner

LoveStory10 said:


> How do you do that?? ^^^


With photoshop cs5 extended. I just started using it so i'm not very good :-(


----------



## BritishReiner

PROS SAM:

original:











Modified:


----------



## Pro

Thanks!! I love them


----------



## Islandrea

That is pretty cool! That is so encouraging. Everyone I know who works with photos has been doing it forever. You just started, and look at that! You may have inspired me to try it for myself!

PS - Belle has super-powers! Love it! Looks like a power shield, do you know if that means I will never have to call the vet again?


----------



## BritishReiner

Islandrea said:


> That is pretty cool! That is so encouraging. Everyone I know who works with photos has been doing it forever. You just started, and look at that! You may have inspired me to try it for myself!
> 
> PS - Belle has super-powers! Love it! Looks like a power shield, do you know if that means I will never have to call the vet again?


You really should try, if I can do it, anyone can :lol:

If anyone has any pics I can play with, please post them (they have to be high quality pictures).


----------



## BritishReiner

I thought i'd try adding some new things to the pics. This is one of my possible next horse (reason):

Original:










Mod:










What do you think?


----------



## Pro

^^I like that one^^

I'm sure lots of people will have pictures for you to practice on, but anytime you want you can use mine

I love the one with the flag...Too bad I forgot to tell you I'm Canadian!! lol


----------



## BritishReiner

SURPRISE:











HOPE YOU LIKE IT?


----------



## Pro

Yay!

Thank you so much


----------



## BritishReiner

PRO:

do you have this pic in better quality without the writing?


----------



## AQHA

No, but I do have similar ones


----------



## AQHA

^^posted for pro because shes on her cell phone


----------



## BritishReiner

oh right ok


----------



## Pro

^Thanks AQHA. Somehow I can't attach them on here, so I emailed them to AQHA and she did it for me... I guess I shouldnt be on the HF while at the barn anyway. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BritishReiner

I guess not :-D

AQHA: Is the horse in your avatar one of yours?


----------



## AQHA

no i dont have a horse. under my horses are my BO's. too bad. but we just dont have the $$ right now

i use them to get lessons on

i used to have a grey TB like that one bu i think it's a QH in that pic?


----------



## equiniphile

You're welcome to use mine. Here's a few from yesterday:


----------



## BritishReiner

WHAT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## apachiedragon

I don't use photoshop, I use an online program. Picnik. This one took about 5 min, and I was just playing around.


----------



## LoveStory10

Here's some I did. I use Gimp 2 and Picnik:


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse




----------



## Islandrea

Your castle picture is magical. Love it!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

Thanks!

Forgot to add the last one in my last post wasnt done be me.


Another


----------



## Phantomcolt18

LoveStory- I use gimp also how did you do your pics???


Here are a few of mine....














theyre not the best but I'm still learning


----------



## LoveStory10

Phantomcolt what parts of it do you wanna know? Cuz I think we can both help each other out. If you wouldnt mind please PM me


----------



## apachiedragon

Wow ninjahorse, that last one you did of the seashore in fog was great!


----------



## horseluver50

Not of my horse... but:
(on diff background, colourized, butterfly, mane/tail painted on etc.









Coloured Linearts:









































I use gimp. It's free and can make amazing pictures.

To all people who are new with graphics.. DO NOT buy photoshop first. Learn the basics on gimp, and some amazing graphics artists use gimp.
Photoshop is exactly the same as gimp, but its $100 more.


----------



## apachiedragon

Two of mine, first with Picnik, the second with Corel.


----------



## Islandrea

horselover50, those are so neat! I am inspired. I haven't seen anything quite like it.


----------



## speedy da fish

well there not that great...
but there is my avatar... and some others

_done on pixlr_


----------



## SilverStallion

I too just started using photoshop, take a look at the link in my sig.


----------



## horseluvva4ever

horseluvva4ever's Gallery

Here are most of mine. 
Their not my horses, Their stock photos people have provided. But still. I worked hard on all of them ^^


----------



## myhorsemylove101

omg i wish i could do that!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredXoX

Me too!


----------



## maz78

Phantomcolt18 said:


> LoveStory- I use gimp also how did you do your pics???
> 
> 
> Here are a few of mine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyre not the best but I'm still learning


Great pics, I've just got gimp and can't even manage the simplist things! I don't think my fustration is helping things:lol:


----------



## Mickey4793

This is just something I did when I was bored: 

I would call my style more fantasy than realistic this first one is just a TON of layers edited and placed onto one another along with different brush tools and colorizations/texturizations. 










This one was for an assignment in my photo shop class at school a long time ago, I don't remember where I got the picture of the horse from.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Here's some of my edits...they're picniked though.


----------



## ridingismylife2

Not my horses (I don't have one) but I used stock photos


----------

